#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking for Long Term rental (at least one year)

## salsayer

Hi,

My family and I are looking for a 3-4 bed long term rental in Koh Samui.  Our price range is 30-38,000 baht per month and we would like to sign a lease for at least 12 months.  Any ideas anyone?

Thanks

----------


## Samui Garden Home

Dear sir, we have 3-bedroom house available on 26 April 2011.

The 3-bedroom house contain 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 1 big living room, 1 big kitchen with full furnished and facilities. 
Our place have big swimming pool, jacuzzi, nice garden lanscaped and good security.

The price for 1 year is 33000 baht/month including 24 hours WIFI service, weekly cleaning service but not including electricity charges(6 baht/unit).


e-mail: samuigardenhome[at]hotmail.com

----------

